# Eco complete



## pix4c (Jan 18, 2014)

I have Eco complete in my planted tank I want to switch over to a cichlid tank can I use this substrate for cichlids?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, it should be just fine for cichlids.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I used it in a geophagus tank with corys, rams, pleco's, tetras, ghost shrimp, and it was fine.


----------



## lelandgray (Jan 19, 2011)

It'll work just fine, I have it in my tank. Half is pool filter sand, the other half is Eco Complete.


----------



## pix4c (Jan 18, 2014)

http://s.ytimg.com/yts/img/pixel-vfl3z5WfW.gif
well I left it in for now, I really like the look of sand so we will see


----------



## pix4c (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

is there a reason you use eco complete? its much cheaper to dirt your tank and the plants will love it. if your interested check out dustinsfishtanks on youtube


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I had eco complete in an old tank, and when I moved it over to a larger one, I went with black sand. My reasoning was that the eco complete was too harsh on the cory's sensitive barbels. It should be fine for cichlids, but bottom feeders may want a softer substrate.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Z90a said:


> is there a reason you use eco complete? its much cheaper to dirt your tank and the plants will love it. if your interested check out dustinsfishtanks on youtube


It is but there's also a long period of ammonia, and other nutrient spikes/leaching before things settle down. So it complicates things if you already have fish.


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

How did it help with your cycle? I'm curious to know? Looking into getting this product.


----------

